# Is your sign really your sign?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

According to this man http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/style/113100139.html your zodiac sign may not be what you think.
His new Zodiac is as follows:


> YOUR REAL HOROSCOPE
> Astrology buffs who follow the stars should be using these dates, reflecting where the stars currently are aligned (note: the days overlap because the periods don't begin and end at midnight):
> Capricorn: Jan. 20-Feb. 16.
> Aquarius: Feb. 16-March 11.
> ...


I am a "classic" Aquarian and it did change.. but I might read my horoscope about once a year. From what I have read in the past about the personality of an aquarius It fits me. My dad Fits the Capricorn.. now both of us have moved "up" a sign.. and no longer "fit".


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're following the western (seasonal) zodiac (which almost everyone around here does - that's what's listed in the newspaper every day), it hasn't changed. That change only applies to Eastern (constellation) astrology.

http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/2011/01/16/2011-01-16_oh_my_stars_phew_astrology_worries_for_naught_here.html


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm still a Taurus, which I believe really fits.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found this really disturbing. I mean, who am I now?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a Pisces and always will be. It fits. Maybe I can't handle the truth, but they can't make me change.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont' care what the new formula says....I was married for almost 18 years to a true Gemini. (in every sense of the word) Sorry fellow Geminis, but he was Jeckyl & Hyde to the max! According to the "new" formula or whatever it says he's supposed to be a Taurus? No friggin' way! lol

^^^That's the best example I have to go by^^^^

As for the rest, my oldest dd, youngest dd and I remain Leo's. (YaY) My DBF would be a Virgo instead of the "Libra" that he is. (and fits the sign) My middle dd would be a Saggitarius instead of the Capricorn that she fits and is. My Mom has always been (and fits) a Scorpio but for some unknown reason that sign has only 5 days now? What's up with that?  So she would be a Libra according to the new formula. Nah, I don't buy it at all. I am sticking with the Babylonians. =)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I'm a Pisces and always will be. It fits. Maybe I can't handle the truth, but they can't make me change.


I am such a Pisces and I dont' think I could ever fit into the Aquarius mold ..... I say Bah Humbug to his dates ....


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I've spent too much of my life being a Scorpio to change now. I would have to learn all new secret handshakes.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

[party_pooper]
I've never believed that the position of the Earth in its orbit at the time of my birth determined my personality, so I don't care. 
[/party_pooper]


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still a Cancer.  Actually now more of a Cancer than before, when I was almost a Leo.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Geoffrey--thanks fellow Pisces. We won't let them make us Aquarians.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I'm a LIBRA!!!!!!!!!! (And always will be regardless of this absurdity.)


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I think I'll stick with my Libra, it matches me more than Virgo... 

I would like to think I'm above such generalities, but sometimes they really do fit.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Geoffrey--thanks fellow Pisces. We won't let them make us Aquarians.


Ditto...I'm another Pisces who refuses to believe I'm an Aquarian. 'T'would be interesting to see the breakdown of signs (old or new) on this board. Anybody know how to do a poll?


----------



## Savory Tv (Jan 18, 2011)

Everyone on Twitter was having a meltdown over this the other day!    I've been reading that it's always been somewhat of a theory, in "sidereal" astrology, but is not currently accepted among traditional astrologists.    It's just that the media took off with it and it created tons of controversy.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

omg. what the hell am i supposed to do with this Aries TATTOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







































































































































jk


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sticking with Aquarius.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Me too Luke. Heck, the first song I can remember in my life was "Aquarius". I was 8 when it came out and I would sing it at the top of my lungs anytime I could.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Meh... Whatever. I was an Aquarius I guess, but now I'm a Capricorn? Bunch 'o nonsense, in my humble opinion.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm definitely a Scorpio - fits me to a tee!

But how come the 'new' Scorpio is only 6 days long, when all the other signs are around a month?

Scorpion haters!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> I'm definitely a Scorpio - fits me to a tee!
> 
> But how come the 'new' Scorpio is only 6 days long, when all the other signs are around a month?
> 
> Scorpion haters!


It's because this isn't the zodiac everyone follows. The changes only affected the constellation-astrological calendar, based on where we're at in the sky, instead of dividing up the year into equal parts and basing it on Earth's seasons. That's what I tried to point out earlier, almost no one in Western society has ever followed this astrological calendar, so what you've always considered your sign hasn't changed.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I'm a LIBRA!!!!!!!!!! (And always will be regardless of this absurdity.)


Ditto!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

From all I've read, and it is a considerable amount, my present sign fits me much better than the one this guy would have me in--unless he's also changed the characteristics for the signs.  Note: my mother was into Astrology and I'm not talking purely sun sign, but where the planets fall in the zodiac and the houses.  This change wouldn't affect only the sun sign of people, but everything else as well.

Now, the question is: do people's expectations (including our own), when reading about astrological signs, effect the way we act and perceive ourselves as being, thus changing us into the preconception of what attributes a person born under a certain sign will have?  i.e. Is it nature or nurture or some portion of each?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Now, the question is: do people's expectations (including our own), when reading about astrological signs, effect the way we act and perceive ourselves as being, thus changing us into the preconception of what attributes a person born under a certain sign will have? i.e. Is it nature or nurture or some portion of each?


Yes.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh no! I have been living a lie! Must apply for a personality change ASAP!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't care what the new signs are.  I'm not changing.  I've always been an Aquarian and will remain one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I always thought that my sister and I were beginning to get more and more alike.  According to the new stuff, we are both Virgos.  Geesh.  I feel let down.  I used to be in balance.  I used to be fair-minded and devoted to finding the beautiful things in life as a Libra.  Now I'm like a Virgin.  I feel Madonnaish or sullied and unusual whichever is more suitable.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm still a Pisces (thank goodness), but just barely.  

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## marc (Jan 20, 2011)

I was born a thermos and I'll die a thermos.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is hilarious. . . I have shared.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Darn, I'm a loafer.  Almost a llama....  (oh wait, hope Craig doesn't see this).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I always knew I was different.. I'm a unicycle..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Well, I always knew I was different.. I'm a unicycle..


so much for our bicycle built for two!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a LEO and will always be.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I'm a LIBRA!!!!!!!!!! (And always will be regardless of this absurdity.)


Amen - I'm a Libra through and through.


----------

